# Spritz the turkey breast with.....



## flash (Dec 25, 2007)

Have a small boneless turkey breast on the smoker, right around 300Âº smoker temp right now. Would like to spritz it with something to keep outside moist. I usually use apple juice/apple cider vinegar for beef and a mix of Canola Oil and Lemon Juice for Fish. 
What about poultry?


----------



## linescum (Dec 25, 2007)

i use sweet apple cider my self


----------



## ds7662 (Dec 25, 2007)

I use apple cider also. Sometimes mixed with some rum.
I have spritzed chicken with beer though and it was good.


----------



## garyt (Dec 25, 2007)

This summer I started buying small bottles of juice in a 4 pack at the store, they last forever and when I open one it is just enough to fill my spray bottle for a smoke with little left to waste. I became partial to orange pineapple for chicken or turkey.


----------



## flash (Dec 26, 2007)

Thanks guys. I ended up making melted butter with some Memphis rub thrown in. Basted that on the breast and it came out great.


----------

